# Time Capsule + Airport Express



## lol (17 Avril 2008)

*Bonsoir,

Je suis équipé d'un powerbook avec OS 10.5.2 et d'une borne Airport Express, qui me sert de réseau internet sans fil, mais aussi de relais itunes sans fil via airtunes sur mon ampli. Top.

J'ai acqui depuis un mois Time Capsule pour faire mes sauvegardes de façon transparente. Je l'ai immédiatement installé en mode pont sur l'Aiport Express. Tout marchait à la perfection sur le mm réseau. Vive Mac. Trop simple, trop efficace.

Puis arrive une mise à jour d'Airport, ou de time capsule + airport, je ne me souviens plus très bien. Depuis, le logiciel airport ne reconnait plus soit Time Capsule, soit Airport Express, suivant la barne reliée à ma livebox. En tout cas, impossible de voir les deux et de créer ainsi un mode pont. Je dois donc choisir entre les sauvegardes auto via Time capsule (mais sans la musique sans fil), ou la musique sans fil via Airport Express (mais sans la sauvegarde de Time Capsule).

Je dois à peu près avoir tout essayé (clean install d'OS X.5.), impossible de retrouver mes deux bornes.

Suis-je un cas isolé ou certains d'entre vous ont connu même galère après la mise à jour de l'utilitaire Airport 5.3.1?

Merci par avance de votre aide.


*


----------



## Vercoquin (16 Octobre 2009)

Dommage qu'il n'y ait pas de réponse, car je suis exactement dans le même configuration : une borne APE qui fait office de routeur, branchée en Ethernet depuis une Freebox, et une TimeCapsule qui ne veut pas se connecter au réseau de ma borne APE.

A noter qu'avec la configuration de mon appartement (installation des prises téléphone, chaîne Hifi, imprimante (branchée sur la TC pour être partagée), je veux absolument adopter l'association de la TC vers l'APE, et non l'inverse.

Si quelqu'un a des pistes, je suis preneur.


----------



## toph62 (11 Novembre 2009)

je ne sais pas si ça peut aider... je ne comprends pas trop pourquoi ne pas utiliser la borne time capsule en borne wifi principale ( vous devez avoir vos raisons ) 

une piste, je viens toute juste d'acheter la derniere version de la Time capsule et l'utilitaire airport fournie est la versions 5.5... il est inscrit que la borne ne fonctionnerais pas avec une version antérieure...

un truc m'intrigue, au magasin ou je l'ai acheté, il se sont raccordé au reseau de la freebox ( pour la time capsule ) perso, je ne peux pas, je dois créer un reseau ou l'étendre ( ce que je ne peux pas faire avec la freebox ( à moins que cela ne fonctionne , je n'ai pas tester mais j'ai toujours entendu dire qu'on ne pouvait pas etendre un reseau freebox car incompatible avec le WDS...

autre piste lancé au hasard ( parfois ça peut aider ) activer le mode routeur de la freebox et tout mettre en mode pont sur les bornes... je sais pas si ça pourra vous apporter quelques choses...


toph


----------



## Kant1 (11 Novembre 2009)

Normalement avec une borne airport (extreme ou express) on peut rejoindre un réseau wifi existant, il suffit de lui indiquer le mot de passe. 

Le mieux sinon quand on a une freebox, c'est de desactiver et le mode wifi et routeur, et de laisser faire la borne extreme. Creer un reseau WDS dessus, et etendre ce reseau avec la borne express.


----------



## Vercoquin (12 Novembre 2009)

J'ai résolu facilement mon problème en configurant les deux bornes (TC et APE) et en les redémarrant tout simplement, même l'APE qui ne changer pas de configuration !

Pour toph62, en effet il serait plus optimal de mettre la TC en borne d'accès Wifi principale, mais la configuration générale de mon réseau (Freebox, téléphone, FreeBox HD, chaîne Hifi, imprimante) et la configuration de mon appartement m'impose de faire ce type de réglage.


----------



## iSchamber (15 Novembre 2009)

Pfffff, tous ces réseaux, ça a toujours été la galère.
Perso, j'ai ma Freebox HD avec tout de désactivé, routeur et wifi.
Ma TC branchée dessus en ethernet, configurée en 2,4 Ghz n compatible g (malheureusement)
Mon APE qui ne me sers que pour AirTunes et configurée pour rejoindre le réseau de ma TC.

C'est bidon comme configuration, mais on a pas le choix. Si je veux accéder au Wifi avec mes iPhones, je suis obligé de mettre ma TC en compatible g.
Idéalement, j'aurais aimé avoir ma TC en n pour le net, ma APE en g pour AirTunes et Wifi iPhone. Mais ce n'est pas possible ...

Pour l'instant je resterais comme ça, jusqu'à ce qu'ils sortent un iPhone en n ....


----------



## titou2307 (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai acquis le TIME CAPSULE il y a quelques jours.
Avant ça, j'avais le Airtport Express qui me servait pour mon réseau wifi et itunes.
J'ai enlevé ce dernier.

Aujourd'hui mon Time Capsule est correctement paramétré au niveau WIFI et sauvegardes automatiques. 
Mon réseau est simple: modem BeWan ADSL connecté par Ethernet à Time Capsule, puis Airport wifi vers mon MacBook Pro (10.6.2).

J'aimerai de nouveau pouvoir écouter mes morceaux itunes grâce à mon Airport Express que j'ai toujours mais que je n'ose plus brancher.

J'ai bien essayé de le reconnecter à mon nouveau réseau avec Time Capsule mais dès que je le branche et que je vais dans Finder/applications/Utilitaires/Utilitaire Airport, celui-ci me demande de permuter avec Airport Express.

Je veux que Time Capule reste maître côté connexion mais que Airport Express ne soit là QUE pour lire mes fichiers itunes.

Comme est-ce que je dois procéder?
Est-ce que je dois refaire mon réseau, c'est-à-dire commencer par créer un réseau avec l'Airport Express puis y rajouter mon Time Capsule? 
Ou bien est-ce que dans l'état où c'est actuellement (seul le Time Capsule est connecté), il y a possibilité de rajouter Airport Express en "esclave" pour utiliser juste sa fonction lecture itunes?

Merci d'avance!


----------

